# truck



## JD PLOWER (May 18, 2001)

Well I finally bit the bullet and got the truck I had posted about a month ago. It's as I said back then, 2002 550 , 4x4, 9' rugby, auto, diesel, and AC. The original price was 38550 got it for 37,960 not a bargain but considering its new and is now more popular than ever (6.0 not getting great press) I felt it was the best I was ever going to do on a new truck. Thanks to all who helped me with their advice and experience with these trucks. Now I know since I bought this truck it won't snow next year  but this is an investment for the next ten years or more payup .

truck


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

Nice truck ! You should be happy with it.


----------



## meyer22288 (May 26, 2003)

Thats a great truck. I hope that you have the best of luck with that truck. So what kinda plow is going on the truck? A 10ft? Best of luck buddy!


----------



## JD PLOWER (May 18, 2001)

Thanks guys :waving:

Meyer thats a good question. I think I might go with the Fisher 9.6 v or the blizzard 8/11 they both have good and bad points for my type of work.


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

I'd go with the heavier Blizzard,or some other municipal\commercial type plow.The Fisher V's don't seem to hold up too well behind the heavier F4-550's.


----------



## JD PLOWER (May 18, 2001)

Yeah I know what you mean wyldman and so does Fisher . The rep at sima told me they know about the problems with the plow on a 450-550 but also said most of the problems come from some one with a little too much "enthusiasm" when pushing back piles (something I can relate to). One of the issues I've had with the Blizzard is it does seem to do what most trip blades do and that is it tends to lean over when stacking heavy wet snow, something trip edges don't experience. I'll have to weigh the pros and cons of both.


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

There isn't really a problem with the blade "leaning over".or flopping forward.It's a much softer trip that a trip edge plow,and it will continue to scrape.

I've had many plow with both designs,and find the full-trip system much better.Trip spring tension is also important,as if it isn't set right,the plow will not trip as designed.


----------



## JD PLOWER (May 18, 2001)

I'm not arguing the scraping abilty of the trip blade, what I'm saying is the stacking ability is not that of a trip edge. I have a 8/10 on our bobcat and it does make good size piles but the v blades pile's are considerably larger and the bobcat has a tremendous height adavantage over a pickup truck. This debate about trip types is an endless one and I fall on the side of edges vs blades but to each his own.

What might decide the blade type that I buy is the applications its used for among many other factors.


----------



## Mike 97 SS (Aug 11, 2002)

Very nice truck! I like it alot. Best of luck with it. Have you considered putting on a set of chrome wheel caps?? I know its a work truck and all, but the chrome wheel caps would really dress that beauty up and make it look even better. Keep us posted on what brand plow you go with and post pics of the truck and plow together.  Mike


----------



## meyer22288 (May 26, 2003)

Blizzard would be a great snowplow to put on that truck. You should most likly go 10ft with the plow size. i know i would.


----------



## phillyplowking1 (Dec 19, 2001)

Nice truck JD,im glad you went with the F-550 and the powerstrokes a great engine.Go with the Blizzard 8/11 you might as well get the plow thats gonna last.I just got a truck not to long ago with the blizzard 810 I cant wait to try it out!


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

Nice job, JD.

Whichever plow you look at, find out the working width at full angle, make sure it exceeds the track width of the rear axle. This is where my problem is, my plow angles so sharp I lose work width and trail through the windrow.


----------



## meyer22288 (May 26, 2003)

my chevy 3500 has dual wheels and the 8ft Meyer is to small. one thing you gotta make sure when getting a plow is getting the correct size. i like bigger snowplow like 9ft and bigger but thats me:redbounce


----------



## Mike 97 SS (Aug 11, 2002)

Yep, 8' on a DRW truck is definitely too small. 8.5' is the minimum I believe you should have on a dually truck, 9' is probably ideal. You gotta keep in mind when you angle the plow fully to one side its not as wide as it was when straight. Then you also gotta keep in mind that when you are cutting the wheel, that your back wheels arent ending up in the snow, the plow you choose should be wide enough to cover this. Mike


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

JD, how's the truck working out?

Any decision on a plow yet?


----------



## johngus (Aug 14, 2001)

hey meyer 22288,if you get a bigger plow,let me know,I'm looking for an 8 foot meyer blade.my 7.5 is a bit small for my Suburban.


----------



## meyer22288 (May 26, 2003)

ok buddy ill let you know when i get a bigger plow blade.


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

JD I was wounderin why you wanted a rugby body?I never really liked they way there headboard designs are set up.I like the airflow or the new iroquos body is nice.


----------



## JD PLOWER (May 18, 2001)

Cat I didn't have much of a choice when it came to the manufacturer. If I wanted a new 02 I pretty much had to go with what was out there. I called and emailed more than a few dealers and got three replies, all 550's with rugby dumps. Honestly the body doesn't really concern me that much, it holds plenty of material (it will hold more when I get the extensions put on) and won't be spending as much time dumping as it will plowing and spreading. 

Pelican I have not made a decision when it comes a plow but I will be calling some dealers soon for prices. The dump got its first real work today hauling stumps and yard waste down at my parents place on the cape. Worked fine except when I dropped the tailgate and it hit the pintle hitch :realmad: .


----------



## gordyo (Feb 12, 2002)

> Worked fine except when I dropped the tailgate and it hit the pintle hitch .


JD, I had the same problem on my F-350 and the guy that was using the truck to dump bent the tailgate to heck. When I got the new F-450 they had made some angled brackets on each side of the Pintle hitch to keep the tailgate out away from the top of the pintle. I can try to get a picture today to show you what they did if you would like.


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

I'm surprised that JD's truck does not have them most of the trucks that come from dejan with the rugby bodies have those angle brackets on them.


----------



## gordyo (Feb 12, 2002)

Tailgate brackets:


----------



## gordyo (Feb 12, 2002)

Before someone asks what the square plates with the bolt holes are. I had a guard made that protects the chute on the v-box. It comes off in the summer. I just need to do a little painting when I get a minute.


----------

